# How do you replace the USB port in a newer Chevy Cruze?



## KensieB (Feb 11, 2021)

I have a 2019 Chevy Cruze and the warranty just ran out and the stereo has started to act up. When I have my phone plugged into the USB port on the left sometimes the music sound will just go out and won’t come back on till I turn the car off and leave it off for about 15 min so I don’t use that one. I use the right USB port and this one will play my music but about every 20 minutes or so the so wil start to sound staticky but I unplug it and plug it right back in it will work fine again. The part that plugs into the usb from the wire will also heat up, not burning but very noticeably warm. I have tried different cords an that did nothing for me. I don’t know much about cars but do have a friend that could probably do the job for me but he is used to working on older cars and I would like to give him an idea of how to get the USB port out and put the new one in. All the videos I have found about replacing the USB port have been on older versions where the port is in the center compartment between the seats and mine is part of the actual stereo itself. No problems with the Bluetooth at all.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

KensieB said:


> I have a 2019 Chevy Cruze and the warranty just ran out and the stereo has started to act up. When I have my phone plugged into the USB port on the left sometimes the music sound will just go out and won’t come back on till I turn the car off and leave it off for about 15 min so I don’t use that one. I use the right USB port and this one will play my music but about every 20 minutes or so the so wil start to sound staticky but I unplug it and plug it right back in it will work fine again. The part that plugs into the usb from the wire will also heat up, not burning but very noticeably warm. I have tried different cords an that did nothing for me. I don’t know much about cars but do have a friend that could probably do the job for me but he is used to working on older cars and I would like to give him an idea of how to get the USB port out and put the new one in. All the videos I have found about replacing the USB port have been on older versions where the port is in the center compartment between the seats and mine is part of the actual stereo itself. No problems with the Bluetooth at all.


I currently have the same issue , the replacement I bought from GM is doing the same thing plus I’m out of my Bumper to Bumper warranty.


----------



## KensieB (Feb 11, 2021)

Chad20101 said:


> I currently have the same issue , the replacement I bought from GM is doing the same thing plus I’m out of my Bumper to Bumper warranty.


Oh no! So it’s probably an internal wire or something 🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Most likely a wire loose , not to many of us Gen2 have this issue.


----------

